# I have to get rid of this Cichild urgently - Please advise



## tempeste (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 50 Litre tank

I have a betta which I love -

I also have 4 Black Phantoms and 2 bristle nose catfish and 1 sucking catfish and 3 ghost catfish - i think that's right 

I visited an aquarium lately and was told that the fish I got would be okay with my others.

He said the fish was called a PRINCESS?

I went home and looked it up to find nothing.

My betta and him didnt get along at all.

I ended up going back and they said the guy shouldnt of sold it to me and that it was a baby Cichild

He showed me what they looked like when they were fully grown and I nearly fainted.

My poor betta 

He is now attacking the Black Phantoms I thnk.

I would love to get rid of him tonight.

He looks kind of evil and mean lol

What should I do?

I dont really have anyone to discuss this with so here I am.....


----------



## Norcalmike (Feb 10, 2009)

You should of returned it.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Can you put the betta in something else until you return the mean fish? A wide vase or a very large bowl (covered!) should work. Even a big pot would work. The betta would be fine there, but I don't think the tetras would. What does this mean fish look like?


----------



## tempeste (Sep 24, 2009)

it is a PRINCESS CICHILD

It is attacking my Black Phantoms now.

Will it survive til tommorow night in a small or medium unfiltered, unheated bowl?

It is even attacking my Catfish


----------



## tempeste (Sep 24, 2009)

it is a pale white colour


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The only "princess" I know of is a Neolamprologus brichardi.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1601


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Yup and they're mean enough to kill everything you've got. If you had a breeding pair you'd be posting, wondering where your other fish had suddenly disappeared to. Generally at an LFS If you're not talking to the owner you're getting sketchy info. Sometimes even shop owners will misinform as they usually don't have time for tanks of their own and end up basing knowledge on how the fish behaves in store. In store, most fish are underfed,, to save money, usually less than mature, overcrowded and maybe even a little sick. Hardly in any condition to decide how aggressive/unaggressive they'll be at home.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

You can return him or cull him. If you cull you should kill before you flush, more humane. The LFS should at least give you a couple bucks for him though.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Is this the cichlid?








Neolamprologus Brichardi

Your betta will be fine in a 5 or 10 litre container over night. Just make sure it's washed out with plain tap water, and has never had any cleaning or other chemicals in it. Even a large flower vase will be fine. If possible fill the container with water from your fish tank, and add some prime or water nuetralizer to the filled container.

I would take the cichlid back to the store you bought it at and ask to speak to the manager. Explain that you would like to return it for store credit. If, when you bought the fish you explained to the employee what your tank size was and what was in it, and asked for advice on possible cichlid stocking suggestions, and was told to buy xxxx cichlid and it would be fine. You may have a case to ake a complaint. Be polite, even if you're upset. If you didn't provide all possible relevant information, do not make a complaint.

While all LFS and thier employees should make reasonable efforts to make sure fish are sold responsibly, the sad fact is that they aren't. You can only hope the LFS manager is a reasonable guy.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

On a totally seperate issue. Could you please tell me the dimensions of your tank. That seems like a lot of catfish for a small tank. Do you know the scientific name for each of them, or could you find out please? I am wondering if they are each recieving thier propper dietry requirements, and am concerned your tank may be too small for the number of fish you have in the long term.

Please understand I am only trying to help out.

Peter (aka DFF)


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

hehehe...I type to slow. When I started my reply the last post in this thread was;


> it is a pale white colour


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ya. 50L. I read it as gallons. 50L is like , <15g???

Pretty small.

....Bill


----------



## livewireumd (Jun 5, 2009)

50L is around 13gallons

a Betta, 4 Black Phantoms, 2 bristle nose catfish, 1 sucking catfish, 3 ghost catfish seems like a bit much for that size tank. The princess is most likely going to work on all of them because it wants more room for itself.

Take the fish back immediately and demand compensation for them selling you the wrong fish. It is their fault not yours. If you can't take it back and don't want to watch your other fish die one by one I'd get a divider and put it in its own small part of the tank OR put it in a bucket and try to give it away to a friend OR euthanize it.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

livewireumd said:


> It is their fault not yours.


Not entirely. Yes, they shouldn't have sold the fish to live with a betta, but at the same time, the buyer has every responsibility as well. Research is the key - BEFORE you buy.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

can't really blame him too much as it sounds like he relying on the "expertise' of the LFS...which many of us know is less than expert.

But +1 Research BEFORE is always key.


----------



## tempeste (Sep 24, 2009)

My tank is 61.5cm in length

31.5cm in height

and 30.5 cm in depth

I am not sure how much that is in your units.

I have spoken with the shop and and have been told I can bring the fish in and swap him for somehting.

I am going to swap the Cichild for some food or something.

but NO MORE FISH.

It is so hard to make it to the shop as I finish work at 5 and the shop closes at 6 and I have to get home, get the fish, get to the train station and walk AGES to the aquarium.. And I am so tired after work and I dont have a car.

And I cant Kill the stupid fish. I even feel sorry for the brine shrimp and bloodworms that dont get used and die 

But. I am definitely going to take Princess Cichild back this week after work.

And, that picture above...or below or whatever.... looks like mine except she has no color whatsoever.


----------



## tempeste (Sep 24, 2009)

.....it is their fault for giving me the wrong information as he knew it was the basis for my purchase.

The manager also told me that the guy doesnt usually work in the fresh water department.

He completely agreed with me and gave a smirk when he found out who the employee was 

The guy also sold it to me when the shop was closing.....actually closed I just hadnt left yet coz the place was amazing.

But most importantly... it is my fault for purchasing him.

And I will take him back and imagine he goes some place better for everyone.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

livewireumd said:


> 50L is around 13gallons
> 
> a Betta, 4 Black Phantoms, 2 bristle nose catfish, 1 sucking catfish, 3 ghost catfish seems like a bit much for that size tank. The princess is most likely going to work on all of them because it wants more room for itself.
> 
> Take the fish back immediately and demand compensation for them selling you the wrong fish. It is their fault not yours. If you can't take it back and don't want to watch your other fish die one by one I'd get a divider and put it in its own small part of the tank OR put it in a bucket and try to give it away to a friend OR euthanize it.


Well lets put this in perspective. The tank is horribly over crowded. For that stock list i'd say 30-40gallon for all those fish. The cichlid alone needs a 30 that's got minimal decorations.

I'd say return the fish. And if you plan on getting a bigger tank in the future. get a 50-75g and try that fish out again. Would be plenty of room that he would leave them alone.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

What? Doesn't matter how big the tank is, you shouldn't keep a brichardi with a betta EVER. Not a good idea with any of the fish currently in the tank, but definitely not a betta.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

SinisterKisses said:


> What? Doesn't matter how big the tank is, you shouldn't keep a brichardi with a betta EVER. Not a good idea with any of the fish currently in the tank, but definitely not a betta.


theres a betta in the tank? :x oh **** how did i miss that


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

You know, depending on where you work, you could bag that fish (a tall, air filled bag, bucket, whatever) and he'll make it just fine. Assuming you'll keep him somewhere at room temp etc. I've traveled 12-14 hours (I work on the road a bit) with bags of fish in my car the whole time and they're always fine. So you don't have the extra fuss of going home straight away only to have to go out again. :thumb:


----------

